# Womit die Schalsteine hinterfüllen?



## nature-man (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe nun die erste Reihe Schalsteine in ca. 1,80m Tiefe gesetzt und zwischen Schalsteine und Wand ist ein ca 5 cm großer Hohlraum. Mein Erdaushub ist zumeist Lehmboden. Anfangs war die Überlegung den Zwischenraum mit Erdaushub zu verfüllen. Dann müßte ich aufgrund des kleinen Zwischenraumes nach ca. jeder zweiten Reihe Schalsteine mit Lehmboden hinterfüllen und verdichten.Also: 1. Arbeitsgang = 2 Reihen Schalsteine setzen , mit Beton verfüllen und am nächsten Tag mit Lehmboden hinterfüllen und verdichten. 2. Arbeitsgang = 3.und 4. Reihe setzen,mit Beton füllen und am nächsten Tag hinterfülen und verdichten  -----  Nun meine Frage: durch das Verdichten hinter den Schasteinen bei recht frischem Beton - mach ich damit was falsch? ist es von daher besser mit Füllsand zu verfüllen? Hat einer eine bessere Idee oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Besten Dank im Voraus

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Womit die Schalsteine hinterfüllen?*

..bei nur 5cm Zwischenraum würde ich mit Kies 8-16mm verfüllen wenn deine Wand steht und betoniert ist, das muß man nicht verdichten, nur vollmachen..


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Womit die Schalsteine hinterfüllen?*



nature-man schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nun meine Frage: durch das Verdichten hinter den Schalsteinen bei recht frischem Beton - mach ich damit was falsch? ist es von daher besser mit Füllsand zu verfüllen? Hat einer eine bessere Idee oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcel...

Das Risiko besteht darin, dass du die Schalsteinwand verschiebst, wenn du dahinter zu stark verfüllst oder verdichtest, wenn der Beton noch feucht ist, Wenn möglich, dann verfülle den Spalt erst, wenn die Wand steht und der Beton ausgehärtet ist. Ich würde eher mit Sand verfüllen und diesen einschlämmen.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Womit die Schalsteine hinterfüllen?*

Hallo

bei Ersterem geh ich noch mit 

aber verfüllen ......

nue mit sauberem 16/32  der wird nicht verdichtetund die Wand bleibt trocken 

mfG


----------

